# Fits of giggles on IVF



## sunset365 (Oct 11, 2013)

I started stims 5 days ago and after a couple of random teary moments this morning I've just had half an hour of giggling fits!

Haven't heard of this side effect before so I googled it and found this really fabulous blog post on 10 Crappy Things TheY Don't Tell You About IVF

http://mamadeux.wordpress.com/2013/06/21/top-10-crappy-things-they-dont-tell-you-about-ivf/

I tried to read some of it out to a friend during my giggling fit and couldn't even manage to get the words out. Ok so it's not quite that funny but I thought I'd share it for all those going through or thinking of going through ivf.

Here's hoping the giggling continues!

Sunset

/links


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

he he - well laughing is better than crying -must admit I've had some pretty funny moments over the years - that would be a great idea for a thread !  my particular favourite was thinking a handy wrapped wipe was a wet wipe in toilets of foreign clinic so right before my first iui I freshened up down there and discovered I didn't know the Danish for alcohol wipe - after hopping about for 5 min my first iui experience could best be described as stingy !!!!!


----------

